# So this forum is a dud



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

nyah, PSYCH! Made ya look! :laughing:

Great addition to PZ and in my area we need to keep up on this kind of stuff. I know there are others out there that do alot of hydronics and some that do steam. It'd be good to have a place to compare notes and learn from others.

Thanks, Nathan, and the unamed person who requested this but I see nothing but good things coming from this part of the forums!

Cheers!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Miguel said:


> nyah, PSYCH! Made ya look! :laughing:


You got me. :laughing:



> Great addition to PZ and in my area we need to keep up on this kind of stuff. I know there are others out there that do alot of hydronics and some that do steam. It'd be good to have a place to compare notes and learn from others.
> 
> Thanks, Nathan, and the unamed person who requested this but I see nothing but good things coming from this part of the forums!


I agree. Good addition to PZ. It will reduce the sometimes somewhat off topic clutter in some other sections too.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You got me too :laughing:

I was like what ..... this just started:laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea. Looking forward to future discussions.


----------

